# Fly tied from Christmas Wrapping Cord



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a piece of wrapping cord from a last year's package. Notice the irridescence. It looks a lot like EP Fiber.









Here is how to use it in a fly. I tied the fly body with Estaz then tied in the wrapping material as shown below.









In this step, I teased the fibers out from the cord using a moustache comb.









The fly was finished by folding the fibers back, wrapping a head and cementing then forming the fish head with regular old Silicone sealant. I poled the eyes down into the Silicone and allowed it to dry. Next step will be trimming the tail to be more minnow like.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Purdy cool.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

that looks like a Puglisi Minnow....but not near as expensive.NICE


----------



## CrossCreek (May 22, 2010)

Very nice............


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nicely done! I'm considering to start tying my own flies, seems like they keep getting more expensive every couple months or so. Thanks for the demo!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I used one today.*

I tied some on #4 hooks so I could match the hatch when lots of small minnows were around or when conditions made a smaller fly the best choice.

Today, the wind was howling so I went up the Withlacoochee River to try to escape the wind. I started with a big fly then switch to the #4 to make casting a little easier. Good idea! 

I caught LM Bass, Bluegills, Mangrove Snapper, Snook and a 3' gator, all on the same fly. Nothing at all to write home about but still fun on a day I should have stayed in bed. I think I am gonna fish up river more often.


----------

